# Остеохондрин-С



## georgiy (27 Авг 2009)

Уважаемые Доктора, пожалуйста, прокомментируйте какой наиболее правильный способ введения иньекций Остеохондрин-С (диагноз: остеохондроз и анкилозирующий спондилоартрит):
- две ампулы в день в одно и то же время, но в разные места (точки);
- или две ампулы в день, но в  разное время.

Ниже цитаты из инструкции, прилагаемой к Остеохондрин-С.

Дозировки, вид и время использования препарата:

Сколько ампул Остеохондрин С и как часто Остеохондрин С должен применяться?
В целом примерно 20 ампул на курс лечения, зависимо от индивидуальной степени тяжести заболевания и ее продолжительности. Препарат необходимо вводить каждый второй день по 2 ампулы 5 мл, соответственно еженедельная доза 6 ампул. В зависимости от тяжести заболевания еженедельная доза может варьироваться между 4 и 12 ампулами.

Как и когда должен был применяться Остеохондрин С?
Остеохондрин С вводится внутримышечно. Смеси с другими препаратами нужно избегать из соображений безопасности всегда. Иньекция в полном обьема должна приводиться в течение примерно 1 минуты. Открытые ампулы нужно вводить безотлагательно.


----------



## nuwa (27 Авг 2009)

А какую схему назначил лечащий врач?

Право, не стоит заниматься самолечением.


----------



## georgiy (28 Авг 2009)

Схема следующая: по две ампулы препарата через день - всего 20 ампул. Курс повторить через 20-30 дней.

Мой вопрос заключается в другом - какой наиболее ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ СПОСОБ ВВЕДЕНИЯ ИНЬЕКЦИЙ Остеохондрин-С :
- две ампулы в день в одно и то же время, но в разные места (точки);
- или две ампулы в день, но в разное время.


----------

